# IronMagLabs Super 1-Andro Log



## blokpost (Mar 18, 2021)

So today, I was finally able to begin logging this supplement. Big thanks to Rob for hooking me up with this IML 1-Andro















As I've read, 1-Andro is supposed to help with strength, muscle hardening and fat loss - everything what I'm looking for. 
Current supplements I take: Untamed labs apesh#t (or own pwr pre workout depending on day), opti-men, evl bcaa energy, MT nitrotech whey gold. So pretty much the basics.


I will take a picture of myself tomorrow and update how my body will change with this product. So keep an eye on this log


----------



## blokpost (Mar 18, 2021)

So a few days ago I did a tDap vaccine and it had a terrible reaction on my body. Got chaking chills and high fever. So had to skip a few workouts, but feeling better now. Hope to hit the gym tomorrow

So I usually work out 5 days a week. 
Mon - Arms/Abs 
Tue - Back
Wed - Cardio or rest
Thu - Chest/Biceps/abs
Friday - Legs/Abs
Sat - shoulders/back
Sun - cardio or rest.


On not training days I try top do cardio, but it depends on weather. Still cold here.










I take 1-Andro twice a day, as suggested. 
So far, hard to say anything yet.[/size]


----------



## blokpost (Mar 22, 2021)

It's been for about a week, since I started using this product. Hard to say, if there's any difference yet. Probably too early. Anyway, today did Arms


Decline DB curls
Straight bar curls
preacher curls
hummer curls


Reverse bar extensions
French press
DB extensions
Dips


Mostly did low weights with at least 12 reps. As a pre, used a scoop of own pwr and post workout had a scoop of protein.
Workout itself was great. Pumps were strong and performance was good, but nothing extraordinary. Use IML cream once at 11AM and another one at 9PM


----------



## blokpost (Mar 24, 2021)

So far, no unusual feelings and my arms seem slightly bigger? Not sure though. 
Anyway, today had a leg day. This is what I do on leg days:


Quad extensions
Leg curls
db walking lunges
Leg press
Squats


Did everything with less weights, due to eye issues and used bcaa energy and a caffeine tab as a pre. Workout was god, nothing extraordinary.


----------



## blokpost (Mar 29, 2021)

Arms definitely seem slightly bigger and more vascularized. Mood is quite positive, not sure if that's 1-andro effect or just inner positivity lol. Anyway today had a rest day, but yesterday hit back. 


Barbell rows
DB rows
Wide grip pulldown
close grip pulldown
machine rows


Workout was excellent. Felt that pump in my lats. Used a scoop of apeshit untamed with a scoop of bcaa energy. No significan changes in body, except for arms. Vascularization is there.


----------



## blokpost (Apr 2, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Today noticed some positive changes. Not too drastic, but chest and arms seem more defined. Will post a picture in a few days, if there's any progress. Anyway today had my chest/biceps day. Used 2 scoops of apeshit and pumps were pretty solid.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Incline db flyes[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Incline bench press[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Machine press[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cable flyes[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DB curls[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Reverse barbell curls[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cable curls[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Took 1 scoop of protein post workout. So far, I'm seeing the results. It does take some time to work, but I'm noticing, it's working. [/FONT]


----------



## blokpost (Apr 6, 2021)

So far, the product seems to be working for me. Didn't notice any changes in strength, but arms seem more defined.
Today had a back/shoulders day.


Wide-grip pullups
Close-grip pull-ups
BB rows


DB lateral raises
Bent-over lateral raises
Shoulder press
Barbell upright rows
Shrugs




Everything done in 4 sets. Used apeshit as a pre and pumps were solid. No significant changes in strength though.


----------



## blokpost (Apr 12, 2021)

So arms seem more defined, but didn't notice strong changes on torso. I usually apply the cream to my arms, so could it be due to that?
Anyway today had chest/biceps day. Strength has not changed much, but the veins on biceps were more defined. 
Used own pwr from amazon (worked surprisingly well) as a pre and pumps were solid.


----------



## blokpost (Apr 17, 2021)

Arms are much more defined. Size is also I think slightly enlarged and overall, I'm satisfied with the results. 
Today had a rest day, but yesterday hit back. And although I didn't take any pump products, pumps on the back were strong.


----------



## blokpost (Apr 25, 2021)

Had to fly to turkey and spent a few days in quarantine. Now again back to training.
Today hit my back. 


Barbell rows - 14 reps for 4 sets 120 lbs
DB rows - 40 lbs 12 reps for 4 sets
Wide grip pulldown - 120 lbs 4 sets of 14-16 reps
close grip pulldown - 100 lb 4 sets of 14 reps
machine rows  - 100 lbs 4 sets of 12 reps


Mostly used low weights, didn't have enough motivation to hit heavy weights. But overall workout was solid. Physique hasn't changed much during these days.


----------



## blokpost (Apr 27, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]Today did back/shoulders and pumps were sick. Mostly used 2 pumps in the morning and 1 pump in the evening. Recently increased it to 2 pumps in the evening and I think it worked pretty well. Didn't use any pump ingredients today, but pumps were sick.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Did low weights on shoulders and added leaning-away lateral DB raises to my shoulders routine. 20 lbs was enough to kill the shoulders lol.[/FONT]


----------



## blokpost (May 1, 2021)

Arms definitely seem much more defined.
Today had a back day. Used a scoop of apesh#t with bcaa energy and workout was solid. Although I'm using light weights (TBH a bit tired from my job :\) muscles seem bigger and pumps stronger. 1-andro kicked in slowly, but it did.


----------



## blokpost (May 5, 2021)

Today had an arms day and pumps were damn good. Added concentration curls with cable extension supersets as workout killers. Muscles are much more defined and I think, it also improved the pumps. Use 2 pumps in the morning and 2 pumps in the evening and that's when the product shined.


----------



## blokpost (May 10, 2021)

So yesterday I finished super 1-andro. 
I did like the results. Muscles as you can see on pics are more defined, especially arms.
Muscle strength hasn't changed though. But endurance was improved. Not sure if it's linked, but sleep quality was also improved.
Would I recommend it? 
Yes. It definitely did it's job for me.


----------

